# Rad Cat Food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So I was picking up some bone dust to make my cat some raw food (she doesn't eat bones whole and needs her calcium somehow) at our local doggy boutique/food store and they told me about this new pre-made raw cat food. I told them how annoyed I was with Primal and Nature's Variety since they add so much extra veggies and crap that cats don't need. She told me about Rad Cat which is based out of Oregon and they don't add all the veggies and whatnot, AND they aren't super bone-heavy like the other two brands are. But I don't know, here's the website if anyone's interested. I got samples of each kind and so far my cat has only tried the lamb one but she loved it. I'd have to see how expensive it is to see if it's worth it though, because I can make her some pretty darn good food at a pretty low price. 
Rad Cat Raw Diet - Products


----------

